# What acid dissolves what metals?



## JanOlivier (Nov 24, 2017)

Hi Nubby here
I just want to know what acid dissolves what metals?
Just need a straightforward answer
Like for example Nitric acid dissolves base metals but what bass metals?
Sulfuric acid?
Hydro caloric acid?

Have got a lot of tin plated copper wire and want to strip the tin off the copper with out dissolving the copper.

Cos we get a much higher price for pure copper wire thane coated wire 

Thanks in advanced 
Jan


----------



## jason_recliner (Nov 24, 2017)

Hydrochloric acid will dissolve tin without dissolving copper unless there is an oxidiser present, such as oxygen (air). 
That is a straightforward answer, but depending on your conditions, it may not be the right answer. It also assumes you remove the acid from the copper in a reasonable timeframe once the tin is gone, or it will start to dissolve.

How much is "a lot"?
What are you planning to do with all of your resultant tin chloride solution?


----------



## JanOlivier (Nov 24, 2017)

jason_recliner said:


> Hydrochloric acid will dissolve tin without dissolving copper unless there is an oxidiser present, such as oxygen (air).
> That is a straightforward answer, but depending on your conditions, it may not be the right answer. It also assumes you remove the acid from the copper in a reasonable timeframe once the tin is gone, or it will start to dissolve.
> 
> How much is "a lot"?
> What are you planning to do with all of your resultant tin chloride solution?



Thanks. 
I have about 50kg of wire, it's a bit to process. will keep the tin chloride for later process. The reason like i said for is the value deference in scrap our scrap yards count tin coated copper wire as coated wire and there is a big gap in scrap value for pure and coated copper, example Coated wire ZAR41.00/kg something and Pure copper wire ZAR60.00/kg something. If it was 1 or 2kg i would not mind just scraping it


----------



## jason_recliner (Nov 24, 2017)

If it's a one time thing, it sounds to me like a high amount of effort and risk for the return.

Sent from my Galaxy S7 using tapatalk


----------



## niks neims (Nov 28, 2017)

JanOlivier said:


> will keep the tin chloride for later process




what are you planning to do with your tin chloride?

could be OK way of getting some, but still if you`ll make big batch of it, it will spoil sooner or later, better to keep your source of tin metallic and make up small quantities

definately, not worth it just for some 50-60 bucks, minus the chemicals, work and disposal

also


JanOlivier said:


> Hydro caloric acid


is very very expensive! :shock:, but i might know a guy that sells some on the side


----------



## goldsilverpro (Nov 28, 2017)

As a way of making money, it's a fool's errand.


----------



## kernels (Nov 28, 2017)

Yep, as above, it is crazy to consider using acid to dissolve Tin from 50kgs Copper wire to increase profit by R1000. It takes time, has health risks and creates a whole lot of poison. And at the end of the day, the copper will not look like shiny copper wire anyway.


----------



## JanOlivier (Nov 29, 2017)

kernels said:


> Yep, as above, it is crazy to consider using acid to dissolve Tin from 50kgs Copper wire to increase profit by R1000. It takes time, has health risks and creates a whole lot of poison. And at the end of the day, the copper will not look like shiny copper wire anyway.


 
Thanks yes was just looking for better ways


----------



## kernels (Nov 29, 2017)

Hey Jan, we might seem a bit hostile to these types of questions, but I assure you we are only concerned about your health and safety as well as the environment we all share. You will find that we are very happy to advise as much as possible, the advice is just sometimes not what the person asking the question wants to hear  

At the end of the day, putting Tin on Copper wire is super easy compared to taking it off cleanly. That's why the recommendation is to sell your wire, get your cash and find the next batch.


----------



## niks neims (Nov 29, 2017)

JanOlivier said:


> Thanks yes was just looking for better ways



I agree with the posters above - if your goal is money, only real way for you is to sell it as is.... I won`t argue that there probably is a possibility to construct a process to strip tin from copper wire, electrolytically reclaim pure tin and recycle HCL and maybe it eaven is economically feasible (kWh, etc. wise), still I think it is way way over your head...

anyways 110% what kernels said, I hope that you will not percieve our negativity with your persistance on your idea as us ganging up on you, any new member is an asset for this community, please stay, you will learn a lot...

friendly suggestion: it would probably go a long way for you towards earning some kind of credibility from other senior members (not me, i am a newbie ) if you would show them that you have done your homework - studied this forum apart from your own threads, for example:


niks neims said:



> what are you planning to do with your tin chloride?


----------



## anachronism (Nov 30, 2017)

If your goal is to make money, then the very first thing you need to learn is what to process and what NOT to process. 8)


----------



## nickvc (Nov 30, 2017)

anachronism said:


> If your goal is to make money, then the very first thing you need to learn is what to process and what NOT to process. 8)




Now that is the real learning curve that many never seem to complete, if we could convince more newbies that it really isn’t worth the effort we would have less “ I have a solution that I dissolved whole PCBs ( insert your own material) in what do I do to get the gold “


----------



## JanOlivier (Dec 8, 2017)

Thanks ppl. Was just looking for advice. No avence taken constructif criticism


----------

